# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Πρόβλημα σε καταγραφικό

## SpyrosJd

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά

Έπεσε στα χερια μου ενα καταγραφικό(no name) 10 ετίας το οποίο ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να δείχνει τις κάμερες. Οταν το ξεκινάω και κάνει τους ελεγχους και εμφανίζει μηνυμσ σφαλματος οτι υπάχει πρόβλημα με το ρεύμα. Αποσυνδεσα τις κάμερες και μου βγάζει πάλι το ίδιο σφάλμα οπότε υποθέτω οτι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο κατακραφικό και οχι στις κάμερες. Επίσης μπορεί να υποστηρίξει μέχρι και 4εις κάμερες. Στην εγκατάσταση είχαν τοποθετηθεί 3εις κάμερες οταν τις αποσυνδέω όλες και κανω restart το καταγραφικό στην οθόνη μου εμφανίζονται οι 3εις οθόνες με μηνυμα no signal ενω η 4η γράφει off(αυτο δεν μου φαίνεται λογικό).
Δεν έχω ξανα ασχοληθεί ποτέ με συστήματα παρακολούθησεις οπότε κάποια απο τα παραπάνω μπορεί να ειναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικά.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ και ευπρόδεκτες οι γνώμες για το τι μπορεί να σημβαίνει.

----------


## gate7

Καλησπέρα Σπύρο,

Δοκίμασες να βάλεις άλλο τροφοδοτικό να δεις τι θα κάνει?

Εμένα μου έχει τύχει να έχει πρόβλημα το τροφοδοτικό του καταγραφικού και να μου δείχνει τις κάμερες σε μαύρο φόντο σαν να μην είναι συνδεδεμένες και με το που άλλαξα τροφοδοτικό όλα μια χαρά.

----------

